# And heres another example.....



## cooksarah78 (Mar 23, 2013)

WSMV www.wsmv.com/story/22788061/fbi-warns-police-of-growing-sovereign-citizen-movement


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

404. sorry.got another link?


----------



## cooksarah78 (Mar 23, 2013)

www.wsmv.com/story/22788061/fbi-warns-police-of-growing-sovereign-citizen-movement



> NASHVILLE, TN (WSMV) -
> The FBI is sending out a warning to police officers all over Tennessee after something that happened outside a Nashville strip club.
> 
> Investigators say a man pulled a loaded gun on an officer, and that suspect is part of a dangerous and growing movement.
> ...


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Crooks are crooks by any name. The "sovereign citizen" name has me rather concerned. I would not want people(or sheeple) confused and associate "sovereign citizen" with any true US patriots(and maybe Tea Party members). I can easily see these being lumped together by the gov and media. Here is a couple of internet descriptions.........................



> The sovereign citizen movement claims that a person has the right under common law (or at least their bizarre sham definition thereof) to declare him/herself as essentially a nation unto themselves, and therefore may not be subject to the law of the land where they live. It is closely associated, among other things, with such extreme right wing causes as the tax protester movement and the militia movement in the United States.





> The United States Federal Bureau of Investigation (FBI) classifies "sovereign citizens" among domestic terror threats as anti-government extremists


----------



## cooksarah78 (Mar 23, 2013)

Just thought it was an interesting yet alarming article. Going back to bed.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I have dealt with more than one sovereign citizen and they were all Grade A wackadoodles. They are also dangerous and becoming more so as time goes on. Definitely worth keeping on your radar.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

I've only known one person that considered himself a sovereign citizen. Sentry, Grade A wackadoodle is an apt description. We called him Middle of the Earth Mike due to his belief in a sub surface society.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> I have dealt with more than one sovereign citizen and they were all Grade A wackadoodles. They are also dangerous and becoming more so as time goes on. Definitely worth keeping on your radar.


I think I met one today while waiting in line to pay for a coffee at the gas station... He was rambling on to anyone around him how we need to stand up to cops and bs laws... Of course there were to officers in line beside me just shaking their heads...


----------



## cooksarah78 (Mar 23, 2013)

Well I for one don't like it I'm going to be stepping up my game....anything and everything that I can do to get me and my family out of the burbs and back into the country I'm going to do even if it means working 2 or 3 jobs or taking some extra knitting work in the side.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Just so you know cooksarah78, the sovereign citizen's prefer living in the country too. The ones we have around here all live on farms or very small country towns. They hate the suburbs and cities where all of these laws and regulations exist. Laws and regulations that don't apply to them because they were born in the USA and are exempt. Of course living in the country also makes it's easier for them to hide from mental health agencies and to cook meth. Their neighbors hate them even more than law enforcement does.


----------

